# big turbo beetles



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

Please post pics of your big turbo beetles and lets see what the unitedstates has to offer. This is my beetle when i was putting it together.







[/URL]/IMG]

_Modified by 378whpbeetle at 9:44 PM 11-26-2007_

_Modified by 378whpbeetle at 9:44 PM 11-26-2007_

_Modified by 378whpbeetle at 9:45 PM 11-26-2007_


_Modified by 378whpbeetle at 9:46 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: big turbo beetles (378whpbeetle)*

Give us the complete details of your build please.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: big turbo beetles (Billsbug)*

On a 2.0


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: big turbo beetles (Billsbug)*

Well it has a gt2871 turbo from atp I got the kit that has everything. it has a 3in down pipe with full 3in exhaust no cat and a elictronic dump valve half way back. it has a full 3in intake all the way to the turbo and full 2 1/2 in. charge piping. It is running a rec style bypass valve running back into the intake. Its has a 255 walbro fuel pump with 4 bar fpr, and 60lb injectors. It is running on a stand alone ecu from EPL and tuned by a local performance shop. I has 9.5in wide rims for traction, and a dual side intercooler so i could run the charge piping the stock route. I also have poly mounts on the way to stablize the engine and trany. I have alot of parts yet to put on such as gauges and gauge pods and all that jazz, but I would give it about 2 more months
and my baby will be done. I have been working on this car for about 2 years so its a long project that is almost done. I will be ripping the leather seats out and replacing them with a roll cage and racing seats to make it a autocross car. Keep on sending in your pics and reports on your big turbo beetles. PS. if you want the kind of power out of your beetle that I have you will need a stand alone ecu, chipping will only get you so much. Its the fine tuning that will make the power.











_Modified by 378whpbeetle at 7:18 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: big turbo beetles (378whpbeetle)*

i thought i reconized this picture. i had to remove the axle to get that thing in there. its huge. like it barley fits, theres only an inch or more between the fire wall and the turbo. look at it compaired to the stock one


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: big turbo beetles (378whpbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *378whpbeetle* »_Well it has a gt2871 turbo from atp I got the kit that has everything. it has a 3in down pipe with full 3in exhaust no cat and a elictronic dump valve half way back. it has a full 3in intake all the way to the turbo and full 2 1/2 in. charge piping. It is running a rec style bypass valve running back into the intake. Its has a 255 walbro fuel pump with 4 bar fpr, and 60lb injectors. It is running on a stand alone ecu from EPL and tuned by a local performance shop. I has 9.5in wide rims for traction, and a dual side intercooler so i could run the charge piping the stock route. I also have poly mounts on the way to stablize the engine and trany. I have alot of parts yet to put on such as gauges and gauge pods and all that jazz, but I would give it about 2 more months
and my baby will be done. I have been working on this car for about 2 years so its a long project that is almost done. I will be ripping the leather seats out and replacing them with a roll cage and racing seats to make it a autocross car. Keep on sending in your pics and reports on your big turbo beetles. PS. if you want the kind of power out of your beetle that I have you will need a stand alone ecu, chipping will only get you so much. Its the fine tuning that will make the power.

Thx for posting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Were u running 91, 93 or race gas to get 378whp? Can u pls post the dyno?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: big turbo beetles (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Thx for posting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Were u running 91, 93 or race gas to get 378whp? Can u pls post the dyno?


I assume it's race gas for those numbers.
Btw, this thread rocks!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: big turbo beetles (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
I assume it's race gas for those numbers.
Btw, this thread rocks!

The reason I'm asking is didn't jd get 358whp on 93 octane and wasn't he using a custom chip, i.e. not stand alone? And isn't localcali/calilocal getting 350+ with Unitronic and 93 octane?
Rocks? Yeah, anything that doesn't include the word 'Pink' in the title rocks for me these days.


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: big turbo beetles (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
I assume it's race gas for those numbers.
Btw, this thread rocks!

dyno numbers will be posted this weekend as the car is to be tunned this fri. looking for 400hp goal. this car belongs to a friend of mine that i helped put together. 
the best thing about this car is, its completely stock looking body wise. no mods to the exterior or interior. the only thing that tips off that the car is tuned is the front mount if your looking for it and the exhoust its loud.. sounds like a cummings turbo diesel








anyway im sure he will post the numbers and if he doesnt i will b/c im sure ill be the first to get the numbers.
keep watching this thread


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: big turbo beetles (378whpbeetle)*



right here there is only an inch or more from the firewall


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: big turbo beetles (kraut-rocket)*

When threads like this pop up every year or two here in the NB forum... it really leaves me feeling nostalgic for Darren's old bt NB project.
*500.5hp at 20psi* was his best dyno before the project came to an end due to his divorce. 
I miss that sick car and Darren too... he's a crazy MF'er!!!


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: big turbo beetles (378whpbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *378whpbeetle* »_PS. if you want the kind of power out of your beetle that I have you will need a stand alone ecu, chipping will only get you so much. Its the fine tuning that will make the power.









_Modified by 378whpbeetle at 7:18 PM 11-27-2007_


First off, as I say to anyone who claims big hp numbers, post the graph.
Secondly, plenty of people make 350 plus still using Motronic engine management. The ME7.5 ecu's are quite capable, you just need someone tuning it who knows what they're doing. I'm not really sure what point a standalone DOES become necessary, but it isn't below 400 whp, I'll tell you that


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: big turbo beetles (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_When threads like this pop up every year or two here in the NB forum... it really leaves me feeling nostalgic for Darren's old bt NB project.
*500.5hp at 20psi* was his best dyno before the project came to an end due to his divorce. 

Wasn't that a VR6 engine and didn't he wreck it on the way to a show?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: big turbo beetles (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Wasn't that a VR6 engine and didn't he wreck it on the way to a show?

yes, turbo VR ... and he went through a really bad divorce because of it.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: big turbo beetles (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Wasn't that a VR6 engine and didn't he wreck it on the way to a show?

I don't recall it getting wrecked?









_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
yes, turbo VR ... and he went through a really bad divorce because of it.








Yeah... but the car wasn't the only reason... it was getting pretty bad for him and his (ex)wife even a few years before the turbo vr project. He was a way too forgiving in my opinion... it should have ended sooner than it did.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: big turbo beetles (JimmyD)*

I'm 99.9% sure he wrecked it either on the way to or on the way back from a GTG or show. If not, then who has it?!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: big turbo beetles (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_I'm 99.9% sure he wrecked it either on the way to or on the way back from a GTG or show. If not, then who has it?!

Are you thinking of the UndergroundVW car with the full R32 swap?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: big turbo beetles (bugasm99)*

Probably, oh yeah, wasn't it blue?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: big turbo beetles (Billsbug)*

yup, on polished wheels.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: big turbo beetles (bugasm99)*

OH YEAH! I forgot about that car too. I saw that one at Waterfest. Sweet ride.
Yeah, I was surprised when you said that Darren's ride was wrecked because I helped him part it out. 
I actually have a bunch of parts from Darren's bt VR bug in my basement, and some parts on TheBattleBug! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: big turbo beetles (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_I actually have a bunch of parts from Darren's bt VR bug in my basement, 

anything interesting or out of the norm?


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: big turbo beetles (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
anything interesting or out of the norm?

Yeah.. I have (from Daren's 1.8t set up) his Adrenalin Motorsports 1.8t wet N20 kit which includes a nozzle flange that goes between the 1.8t intake mani and the throttle body.








There were VERY few of these kits made. Adrenalin Motorsports folded before the mass production of the kit went into full swing.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: big turbo beetles (JimmyD)*

hmm, the nozzle flange could be used for Meth injection as well ... any interest in selling?


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: big turbo beetles (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_hmm, the nozzle flange could be used for Meth injection as well ... any interest in selling?

I need to talk with my buddy first... he is very interested in buying the whole kit.


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: big turbo beetles (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
Are you thinking of the UndergroundVW car with the full R32 swap?


whos the owner of the underground car? iv heard of them where are the located?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: big turbo beetles (kraut-rocket)*

paul from underground VW parts. They are located down in Florida.


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: big turbo beetles (bugasm99)*

what his full name i think i remember this guy from somewhere. where at in florida are they. do they have a shop number?


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

Well guys it is making about 330-340 whp on 92 pump gas, we dont have 93 on the west coast, but it makes its power from a custom tuned stand alone ecu from EPL. I dont have a dyno print out yet because the numbers where pulled up on a lap top set up at the shop. He said that the numbers will be better once I get the solid engine mounts and control arm bushings. i also have to get some other things done, so it is still a work in progress. The fuel they used was 108 race gas. I am building a stroker motor that i can put in next year and put a gt3071r turbo on and hopfully make 450whp. but i will have to check because I dont know if that turbo will make that power I might need a gt40r. Well please continue to post your big turbo beetles. Also if you just want to talk **** please go else where I want to here from guys with big turbo beetles or people working on big turbo beetles that is why i made this post. Thanks and have a Volkswagen day. laterz


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (378whpbeetle)*

Sure man, us guys who are planning on and investigating the best ways to go BT won't bother to post. This is a public forum, get over yourself.
"Thanks and have a Volkswagen day" yourself a s s h a t. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (378whpbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *378whpbeetle* »_Well guys it is making about 330-340 whp on 92 pump gas, we dont have 93 on the west coast, but it makes its power from a custom tuned stand alone ecu from EPL. I dont have a dyno print out yet because the numbers where pulled up on a lap top set up at the shop. He said that the numbers will be better once I get the solid engine mounts and control arm bushings. i also have to get some other things done, so it is still a work in progress. The fuel they used was 108 race gas. I am building a stroker motor that i can put in next year and put a gt3071r turbo on and hopfully make 450whp. but i will have to check because I dont know if that turbo will make that power I might need a gt40r. Well please continue to post your big turbo beetles. Also if you just want to talk **** please go else where I want to here from guys with big turbo beetles or people working on big turbo beetles that is why i made this post. Thanks and have a Volkswagen day. laterz

450whp will be pretty tought on 3071r. It would be easier with 3076 or even 35r. 40r is too big IMO.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

I will have pics up tomorrow of my 400whp beast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: big turbo beetles (378whpbeetle)*

not true on the standalone software, I am living proof and will post up the facts in the next day or so


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

What are you talking about.


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

You are a dumb ass.


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (localcali)*

Thats sweet.


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
450whp will be pretty tought on 3071r. It would be easier with 3076 or even 35r. 40r is too big IMO.


Billy-T made 450hp in his mk3 1.8t with the same turbo and standalone


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Sure man, us guys who are planning on and investigating the best ways to go BT won't bother to post. This is a public forum, get over yourself.
"Thanks and have a Volkswagen day" yourself a s s h a t. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i didnt know that you could get an R50 in the states!!!








your a ceo of what??? BS


_Modified by kraut-rocket at 9:47 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (kraut-rocket)*

he was just wanting to see and hear about other peoples cars not a bunch of BS or critsism http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (378whpbeetle)*

oh and I am also running a gt28rs but with water methanol injection, I wish I spoke to you before you went to apt because pagparts is the way to go if you want the right manifold etc.... The atp manifolds crack on a daily basis







call me anytime! I love talking about bt setups on the beetle and comparing notes makes me happy







oh I am happily married and not gay







name is Josh 714-318-0223 we gotta roll to a show and show these gti owners what's up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif even though I have a mkII


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (kraut-rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kraut-rocket* »_

Billy-T made 450hp in his mk3 1.8t with the same turbo and standalone

I guess I stand corrected








However, you don't see those numbers everyday and standalone sure does help.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (localcali)*

oops did I say apt? I meant atp


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (localcali)*

stand alone is the better way to go for exact tuning and great numbers on the dyno but you can sqeeze 400hp out of that motor on a played with ecu and it still runs bitchen


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (378whpbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *378whpbeetle* »_You are a dumb ass.

U r a child.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (kraut-rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kraut-rocket* »_
i didnt know that you could get an R50 in the states!!!









Itza vintage BMW* motorcycle*. 


_Modified by Billsbug at 10:47 AM 12-7-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (kraut-rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kraut-rocket* »_your a ceo of what??? BS

http://www.floridasunbreak.com


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

Well i plan on going back to the shop to try a little more tuning and sqeeze that 400hp from this motor but I am satisfied for now. I mean there are not many tuner cars in my area that are making 320-330whp let alone 340tq, so for now i am ok with it i still have to get in all my gauges and pods. i am working on getting my electronic dump valve working as we speak so i will keep everyone posted. i will be taking pitures of the beast for my buddys business insomniamotorsports.com so you guys can look at it there, also if you need parts that company is my best friends so if you need performance parts of oe parts he can get a really good price on them. Well laterz guys.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (kraut-rocket)*

Hey what rods did you end up going with?


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*

the car has stock internals you can get about 450hp on stock componets but after that the engine doesnt want to stay together very well.


----------



## insomniamotorsports (Aug 3, 2007)

I will be upgrading the rods next year when i build my stroker motor and upgrade the turbo.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (insomniamotorsports)*

my friends 1.8t died on stock internals at 370whp and the motor mounts went as well so when I had my motor built I threw some Pauter rods in and VF .tranny and motor mounts, I would't test that motor with stock rods and stock motor mounts. I have seen people stick with stock internals but 80% of the time either the rods go or the mounts and head bolts etc.....its right around the limit but who knows you may be fine


----------



## bluedemonbug (Sep 5, 2007)

SWEET


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't do anything more than 300whp with stock rods. Having peace of mind is worth much more than rods cost.


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

Well the 1.8t engine can hold 450hp at the crank my buddy saw a audi tt do it at water wagons, but its all how well the engine was built from factory and how many miles you have on the engine could also have alot to do with it holding together. but race gas has to be used to get thoughs numbers with the turbo that he was running. my tuner shop says that with some good rods and a bigger turbo i can see numbers as high as 450whp with a 35r turbo but i wont be doing that until next year.


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

i still have to finish the inside of my car first before i can start again on the engine. plus i live in seattle so the race and snow make it hard to drive with the power that i am already putting down so i will wait to finish it next year.


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (localcali)*

upgraded engine mounts are a must with making the power out of the 1.8t engines because of the torque. honda's dont have to worry about that because they dont have torque lol. i went through mjm and got the dog bone and trany mounts and my engine does not move at all when under load. the less you engine moves the better it means you are putting more power to the ground. my set up was only ment to make 300whp with the tune that the shop did but due to all the extra parts on it, it is oushing 320whp on pump gas. i think that i could make 340-350whp if i was back home in NC because the shell gas stations there sell 94 octane gas. just another reason i wish that i was back home in NC. well dude holler back. i have a bunch of pics of my car on my myspace, if you want to look on there, i also have pics of my friends cars from back home, just look me up under my email, ([email protected]). laterz


----------

